

Use Evernote as a Personal Agile System - tehdik
http://tehdik.com/post/965938200/use-evernote-as-a-personal-agile-system

======
marram
I've been using Remember The Milk as a GTD tool and I highly recommend it!
Rather than moving your your tasks between notebooks, you move them between
lists. The Gears/Chrome client is much faster than the Evernote desktop
client, and there is even a Launchy plugin that allows you to insert tasks
into RTM quickly straight from Launchy. There are also keyboard shortcuts,
which make it even easier. Totally worth the $25 a year to get the iPhone app.

I always thought GTD was neat, but never had the gumption to create a physical
filing system. RTM changes that by making GTD much more convenient.

------
wccrawford
Isn't that just a half-formed version of GTD?

